# World of warcraft



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi just wondered if anyone on the site plays world of warcraft i have only been playign for a few months, totally addiced to it.

it is a MMOLRPG!!! basically playing along side all manner of people accross europe (although there is a US version) 

I have found several people i know that play but I never realised!! 

all the best Corrina


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

I don't play it, but unforunately my husband does and is addicted to it    I never see him in the evenings now


----------



## MummytoKeira (Jan 5, 2005)

I was very addicted to it when it first came out. I have met some really nice people from all around Europe whilst playing it!! Happy gaming x


----------



## Stormyd (Dec 12, 2007)

well i was very addicted to it to the extent that it really was interfering with my life. so i went cold turkey a couple of months ago but i might go back now on a once a week thing (see how long that lasts). lol

what character do you play?
I am a human warlock. only biddy level 63 coz since burning crusade came out i decided to take a break.


----------



## Strawberry_Angel (Feb 28, 2008)

I play too i was totally addicted to it when i first started playing it but now i only play like twice a week. 

I have 2 characters my first is my Alliance Human warlock lvl47 and my Horde is an Undead Mage lvl15


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Ohh just found this old thread I started 2 years ago! Blimey its been that long lol.
Well I still play WoW I have a 70 draenei (sp?!) fire spec Mage called Majikae on bloodhoof server. I also have a 47 ( I think!) Blood elf Hunter although cant for the life of me think how to spell her name!, 64 Dwarf Hunter called Callie, 26 draenei Hunter called Ivorpet and a 19 human Paladin again I cant think how ive spelt her name! These are all on blood hoof. I also have a few scattered around on other servers for when im really bored or want some alone time on there!
Me and DH are in a family guild consisting of us, brother in law and close friends (all either RL or in game!) on the Horde side called Mind your Mana, and most of our alliance characters are in Ferrus domicile Guild. 

Waiting for the wrath of the litch king to come out so that i can get me a death knight!!

All the best Corrina xx


----------



## YorkshireSue (Jan 26, 2006)

Only just found this thread but I have a beautiful Human Mage - she got to level 65 last night and I love her so much! She's a very good tailor and enchanter and she even has a Paladin boyfriend who quest together (I'm not a loser I promise!). I also have a very young Gnome Warlock who is not even lvl 20 yet but is already AMAZING!!

What a game... can't remember what I did without it!!


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Well i have just started playing warcraft and love it to bits

Im only level 11 so a long long way to go

Need some advice

Me and DP are playin it as we have a leptop each and are on the trial acounts and want to upgrade but we like playin it together but dont want to pay the 8.99 a month each 

If we download it off the website will we be able to download it to both laptops and have just the one account but play both at the same time? does that make any sense

thanks girles 

Oh do you know the relams are down at the moment BOO HOO


----------



## YorkshireSue (Jan 26, 2006)

Thank God I'm at work.. I hate not being able to get in!

I really don't know the answer hun.... I assume since you have to install it twice you would have to pay twice... have you tried emailing a GM, they'll be able to help you out... can't immediatley think of a way round it but there may well be one!! 

Let me know, I'd be interested to learn if you manage it...

Sue


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi Cat,
Hi ok so if you have 2 trial accounts but only want to keep one you wont be able to log onto that one account at the same time as each other as you will log the other off.

If you have 2 accounts.. one is trial one is full account that you pay for .. you will be able to play both until the trial one runs out then will have to upgrade it. Plus on the trial account there are certain things you cant do.

On the other hand if you only have one account that both of you play on, you can get a second account and transfer one of the characters over to the second one!!

Have you got the burning crusade trial aswell as it is well worth buying. 

We have a pc each and an account each, our son is getting his own account and pc for his birthday and we are transfering his character accross! 

I have not long started  a troll warrior called Trollopie she is level 20 on bloodhoof, and really like her, never got on with them before. most of mine do mining and skinning for the ££££££!!! but my mage (Majikae) is 372 tailoring (shadowcloth) and 265 (ithink) enchanting. Just recently purchased the shattered sun name as became exhalted, and cashingin on the dailies over on the isle. So if any one is on bloodhoof give us a poke lol

So glad Im not the only female about who plays heehee.. the amount of times I have been asked if Im female in RL is unbelievable


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

OMG i think i have a very lot to learn still

Im up to level 19 now so very chuffed with my self. DP and me created accounts each and every night we are lying in bed laptop each playing the game until we cant bare getting killed anymore

Im on bronziebeard or something like that

Im sure the more i play and the higher the level i am i will start to understand more 

enjoy girls


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

I still find I learn something new every day!!
If you go on to get full accounts there are some really useful add ons that you can download for free. Not sure of the site myself cos I let DH do it (that way if it goes wrong I can blame him lol)

There is also a very good website which has a basic leveling guide, shows you what quests to avoid which ones to concentrate on etc jameslevelingguide i think its called. very very good, also gives you info on trainers etc. And its all free. I have found it really handy especially when I started a hordie after playing an alliance for ages. 

Think my lad has a character on bronzebeard.. mind you he has one on nearly every server! im mainly bloodhoof, but also on arathor, bronzedragonflight and another that i cant think of!!

Take care and happy WoWing 

Corrina xx


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

hi there

I sent dp out the other day to buy the wow book, thought it would give you help on how to level up with weapons and stuff but no, but its got good maps and area guides

made it to level 20 last night woop woop

xxx enjoy


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Yey lvl 20, now the fun of Redridge is coming to an end and wetlands begins!! 
We have one of the books, its got good tips on how to spec your character depending whether you are soloing, grouping, pvping etc. also gives good adive on skills to have. 

I havent played in a few days, got to sort out swapping sons Pally to his own account in next few weeks as he is getting a poooter and wow as a pressie. Kids.. what ever happened to colouring pencils and action man!


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Still got a few redridge ones to complete, we were at wetlands last night and got help from a player on a higher level so managed to get a couple of quests completed without getting mangled on the way

Waiting patently for DP to come home from work so we can carry on saving the wow

Was looking at the book the day and noticed alot of lower level places that i have not been to yet

I wish i picked a different person to play instead of a warrior as they cant do half the things other people can do 

xxx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Yeah I found that too, hence I rolled a mage. I tried all sorts of Warriors and finally settled on a troll because they have a natural beserk thing which is good. Orcs are excellent hunters as they have an added bow bonus. tried a ally shammy but didnt like it, now I have a tauren one and he is cool... really slow but I like him! Think my draenei mage and blood elf hunter are my faves though  Hunters are good cos they are ranged but also do melee, but your pet takes the agro, especially good if you pull 2 or more at low levels, and the ice trap is a god send. (hmm wondering if im verging on obsesive lol..   My name is corrina and Im a WoW addict   

I hated the wetlands with a passion. So avoided it with mage, also avoided descolace at level 25/30 or what ever it was. If i dont like the area i lag alot.. im sooo fussy heehee. 
xx


----------



## YorkshireSue (Jan 26, 2006)

Carrie my character is on the Bronze Dragonflight realm! Keep your eye out for me, I'm on most evenings! I'm called BEFFERLEY!


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

ohh will do hunny  Keep an eye out for a mad woman lol
xx


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Hi there

I downloaded the quest helper and wow its great, makes life much easier! Im no longer running around like a fool trying to find things! 

We were playing it for an hour last night just before i went to sleep and man i was dreamin about it. I was sure i was still playing it and got a surprise when i came to and realised i had slept in for my work! Woke up at 5am and was ment to start at 5am! BUMMER!!

enjoy xxx


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Anyone else having issues with the new patch??

My laptop downloaded fine (windows xp)

DP laptop major issues, had to uninstall wow and currently reinstalling it, he has vista and it jsut keeps closing pc down with critical errors. 

but must say liking the new stuff


----------

